# Natural Indigo & Rose Clay



## TVivian (Jan 11, 2015)

I've seen quite a few people on here recently asking about indigo and natural clay colorants. I wanted to show you a picture of a soap I made yesterday using only indigo and Rose clay as coloring. The indigo was mixed with oil and added at light trace. The Rose clay was mixed with water and also added at light trace. I obviously used more of the indigo and clay in the darker stripes, but I find it lovely that I can get such a variety from only 2 colors. 



Both ingredients are purchased from Brambleberry.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 11, 2015)

They are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 11, 2015)

Always impressed tvivian. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 11, 2015)

That is amazing, truly lovely. 
My indigo from BB went gray, but I mised it with water, not oil...


----------



## TVivian (Jan 11, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> That is amazing, truly lovely.
> My indigo from BB went gray, but I mised it with water, not oil...




Seawolfe, I used to add it to my lye water and I found that it would turn greenish and look grey in the finished soap.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jan 11, 2015)

Gorgeous!  I also love the Himalayan sea salt on the top - nice touch.  I absolutely love using clays, but I haven't tried the indigo yet.  It's nice to see the color variation here.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 11, 2015)

Love that one!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 11, 2015)

Gorgeous!

Was your indigo a green powder? I got some that's meant to be indigo have mixed with oil but it stays green. How much powder to oil did you infuse?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 11, 2015)

Very inspiring


----------



## TVivian (Jan 11, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Was your indigo a green powder? I got some that's meant to be indigo have mixed with oil but it stays green. How much powder to oil did you infuse?




Sonya, it's a blue powder. 




I don't really measure, what I do is put a little bit of olive oil into a small Zipper bag, I add a scoop of the indigo (I also do this with pigments, TD, and Mica's) I close the bag and massage the color until it's mixed. Then I snip a hole in the corner and I can slowly drip the color into the soap until I'm happy with the shade. I find this method wastes less color too because if I have leftover I can squeeze every drop into a small jar and store it. 




Thanks for the nice comments everyone!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 11, 2015)

I really love the colours you've achieved. Beautiful soap.


----------



## Luckyone80 (Jan 11, 2015)

Awesome! I just bought some, been looking for a good blue color. How did you get your layers so separated? Did you let each layer harden before adding the next?


----------



## KristaY (Jan 11, 2015)

Beautiful shades and straight line. Gorgeous soap!


----------



## doriettefarm (Jan 11, 2015)

That is some classy soap TVivian!  Love what you've done with the BB indigo and rose clay.  I have both of those ingredients but never thought to put them together the way you did.  I even have the pink himalayan salt you used as a topper . . . very nice touch btw!


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 11, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 12, 2015)

Really pretty, I adore it!  

I think the color one gets may be more of a function of how much indigo you add rather than whether you add it to oils or water.  I got a color not much different than the top portion of TV's bar when I added BB indigo directly to the lye water.  Just my thought though, I certainly don't have a lot of experience with it.


----------



## seven (Jan 12, 2015)

another exquisite creation from you, Tania! just lovely! what's this one scented with?


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 12, 2015)

Really beautiful! Rose Clay is one of my top favorite colorants. I have some Indigo but I haven't used it yet. I did a beautiful bar with rose clay and charcoal. I used much less charcoal than the BB tutorial, so  the bar is a pale gray and pale pink.


----------



## Ellacho (Jan 12, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------

